# Touch up paint?



## paceyjg (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi guys, i have a few little chips and scratches that i would like to eradicate without too much expense. Where should i buy touch up paint from? My paint is black and the code i believe is LY9B.

Thanks.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Try your main Audi dealer - they're not expensive and you should get a decent paint match.

Alan W


----------



## paceyjg (Aug 19, 2008)

I was thinking of trying this http://www.cartouchuppaints.co.uk/index.php?cPath=1

Anybody else used it?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If they do the right colour Halfords do a good kit it has a much finer brush than the Audi paint


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i got my touch up paint from this guy http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0034880165
misano red LZ3M, very fast delivery, just used it tonight on a few stone chips, i want to leave the paint on for a few days to harden b4 i start to wet sand the chips  (balls of steel lol)will do a how to when finished
i must say the match Even at this stage is v v good  the paint he uses is high quality dupont and most of all i like the fact that the paint is combined with a unique gloss binder 8) so saves applying the clear coat lacquer after the paint like the dealers stuff. 
i am trying to convince myself that i do not need a pot of black for 3 tiny stone chips on the roof :roll:
as for brushes, had a few of these and the quality for touch up is spot on.. ultra fine but yet the bristles are semi firm so it keeps it's shape  from the same seller http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Car-Touch-Up-Pain ... m153.l1262


----------



## paceyjg (Aug 19, 2008)

Does that stuff come with the required brushes etc or do you have to find your own?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

paceyjg said:


> Does that stuff come with the required brushes etc or do you have to find your own?


are you on about my post m8 ???? if you are you will have to get brushes(get the ones from the seller m8 top quality )


----------

